
Wednesday's lunar eclipse will be special - dhillonj
http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2014/1006/Why-Wednesday-s-lunar-eclipse-will-be-so-special-video
======
PhantomGremlin
I'm looking forward to the solar eclipse of 2017. It will be visible thru out
all of the USA. My house is almost directly on the arc of total eclipse.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_eclipse_of_August_21,_201...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_eclipse_of_August_21,_2017)

------
mturmon
This will be visible in California in the early morning of Wednesday, e.g.,
see
[http://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/lunar/2014-october-8](http://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/lunar/2014-october-8)

~~~
dubfan
The eclipse will be visible in California, but the selenelion, the subject of
the article, will not.

------
ars
Selenelion means "moon sun".

From selene (moon) and helion (sun).

------
jheimark
seems like we won't be able to see it in california. too bad, looks like it
will be a neat phenomenon.

~~~
oldmanjay
of course I picked now to move to California. if only I knew

------
mataug
When has an eclipse not been special ?

